
Ebola co-discoverer Peter Piot on how to respond to the coronavirus - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/de0a7c9e-56ff-11ea-a528-dd0f971febbc
======
crmrc114
Want to read this but the article is pay-walled- does someone have an archive
link?

~~~
Iwillgetby
Do a google news search for peter piot

------
Iwillgetby
Do a google news search for peter piot to access the ft.com site.

------
Chazprime
There’s a paywall on this article, is there an alternative source?

